# Buffed wirklicher Journalismus oder Gekaufter? Berichtet über die EPIC fails von BioWare von SWTOR



## Konstatin (15. Dezember 2011)

Liebes Buffed Team,

ich habe großen Respekt und eine Relativ hohe Meinung von eurer New´s Seite so wie auch der Zeitschrift. Allerdings stellt sich langsam die Frage ob ihr nur schön redet und nicht über Tatsachen Berichtet wie Beispiel von vor ca 40 Minuten. 
Bioware SWTOR:

Mangelhafter Support:
5 Stundige Warteschleifen im Telefon Support
48 Stunden ingame Ticket Support dauer.

Gamefehler:
"Gameover bug" das ein Fehler auftritt der das Spiel mehr oder weniger Beendet so das man keine Queste mehr annehmen kann so wie den Begleiter weder Wegschicken noch eine Interaktion mit Ihm machen kann.

Headstart:
Kein Fehler aber eine Unverschämtheit, am 15.12 sollte Laut Werbung der Headstart beginnen (kleiner unter Titel bis zu 5 Tagen vor release) und am 15.12 wurden die Leute die ihren Vorbesteller Key bis zum 7.12 Registriert hatten reingelassen


Mal ein allgemeiner vergleich ihr Lebt von "Klicks" und die Bildzeitung von Verkaufszahlen und die Bildzeitung schreibt natürlich ausschließlich über Tolle Entscheidungen von Politikern und würde niemals auf die Idee kommen über einen Skandal zuschreiben (IRONI!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

mal sehen wie lang dieser Post im Forum ist oder wann ihr diesen löscht (Screenshots gemacht und eure Konkurrenten werden dies gern nutzen)

MFG

Konstatin


"Ja ich habe eine Rechtschreibe Schwäche und sie ist auch sehr ausgeprägt, und weil ich mein Leben unter solchen Kommentaren Leiden musste bin ich auch beim Psychologen!)


----------



## erak (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab deinen Post 3x gelesen und nicht verstanden was du uns mitteilen willst.


----------



## Azerak (15. Dezember 2011)

- 48 Stunden für nen ingame ticket zu Release und du meckerst? x.X
- Hab mitgekriegt die Möglichkeit in die Warteschlange zu kommen wird nichtmal angesagt? Das ist schon grenzwertig :'D
- Bugs sind Dinge die man in Onlinespielen ertragen können sollte
- Headstart ist auf viele weisen fail. Ich warte gerade dass ich zu meiner Gilde aufm Server kann :-)

Morgen wirds awesome - Wochenende *lol* 
Naja wat solls. ^^


----------



## Immondys (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, gehts noch? Das Spiel ist noch nicht einmal voll gestartet und schon über den Support meckern?? Könnte sein das dieser derzeit auch noch in der Einarbeitungsphase steckt? Und was bitte sollen diese unterschwelligen Drohungen an buffed? Das ist Schublade der Marke "Mama, meine Spielzeugauto ist runtergefallen und putt" - Unglaublich was man hier so lesen kann.


----------



## Konstatin (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ein  2. Stelliger Millionen Betrag hat die Entwicklung gekostet und deiner Meinung nach kann man (auch anhand der Vorbestellungen die Verkauft worden nicht einschätzen was kommen wird?) Es ist der Headstart und somit eine ein geplante menge an Spielern.

Desweiteren sind wohl in denn Letzten Jahren genug MMo´s erschienen um so etwas auch einkalkulieren zu können oder nicht?

Bug´s  ja kein Spiel kann sich von Fehlern freisprechen und mann muss bei Head auch gerade noch damit Rechnen, aber doch nicht mit einem Gameover bug  oder 2 Sec Verzögerungen von Skill Anwendungen (Sporadisch auftrettend) der bei der 1. Beta schon angesprochen wurde.

Ja mann sollte viel Verzeihen ja aber ich habe hier nicht über SWTOR gemeckert sonder habe Buffed und denn Journalismus in Frage gestellt!


----------



## Dracun (15. Dezember 2011)

Darf man sagen das dies der falsche Ort ist für Buffed Flames?

Da biste eher richtig:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/4-meinungen-anregungen-zu-buffedde/


----------



## orkman (15. Dezember 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> - 48 Stunden für nen ingame ticket zu Release und du meckerst? x.X
> - Hab mitgekriegt die Möglichkeit in die Warteschlange zu kommen wird nichtmal angesagt? Das ist schon grenzwertig :'D
> - Bugs sind Dinge die man in Onlinespielen ertragen können sollte
> - Headstart ist auf viele weisen fail. Ich warte gerade dass ich zu meiner Gilde aufm Server kann :-)
> ...



komischerweise sind sowas dinge die bei rift auch geflamed wurden obwohl es sogar besser als swtor lief ...
ich kann dem TE nur recht geben ... die zensur hier auf buffed ist schon krass und man macht nur narichten ueber das was man will ( respektiv , dafuer wofuer man auch asche sieht ...) rift , aion und co wurden nicht so angehimmelt wie es buffed hier mit swtor tut ... das ist schon alles echt zum kotzen ... die werbung die eingeblendet wird is hier auf buffed auch schon exponentiell angestiegen etc ...

alles in allem is es echt traurig was hier alles so passiert ... und ja , die hater hier werden sowieso alles flamen und wie der TE hier schon sagte bin ich mal gespannt wielange der thread noch da ist bevor er "von der bildflaeche" verschwindet , und wenns auch nur unter dem dummen vorwand ist dass zuviel geflamed wurde xD


----------



## Klos1 (15. Dezember 2011)

Konstatin schrieb:


> Kein Fehler aber eine Unverschämtheit am 15.12 nur bis zum 7.12 Leute rein zulassen.



Geiler Satz 

Stimmt! Eine Unverschämtheit, am 15.12 nur bis zum 7.12 Leute reinzulassen. Ich lach mich schlapp.
Bei mir läuft das Spiel übrigens 1A. Dein Satz lässt rückschließen, dass der Bug eventuell garnicht mal unbedingt in der Software von Bioware zu suchen ist.

*Flame entfernt*


----------



## Konstatin (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt wollte auf Buffed zusprechen kommen nicht auf einen "Normalen Headstart"

Ja ich habe eine Rechtschreibschwäche aber eigentliche Rechtschreibefehler sind nicht drin nur wenn Grammatik Fehler weil ich ein Programm nutze!

Und warum sollte ich dann nicht meine Meinung vertreten und öffentlich machen dürfen, weil ich schlecht schreibe ?

Es ist ja ok wenn ihr nicht der selben Meinung seit, aber sowas muss man doch auch nicht machen oder? (Denke nicht das du zu jemanden der nur 1 Bein hat sagt komm lass uns nen Wettrennen machen oder traust du dich nicht ?)


----------



## orkman (15. Dezember 2011)

Konstatin schrieb:


> Es ist ja ok wenn ihr nicht der selben Meinung bin aber sowas muss man doch auch nicht machen oder? (Denke nicht das du zu jemanden der nur 1 Bein hat sagt komm lass uns nen Wettrennen machen oder traust du dich nicht ?)



und alle die rechtschreibflames gemacht haben sind jetzt mal alle gepwnd ... ausserdem gibs eben leute die diverse schwaechen haben ... legasthenie ist eine krankheit zum beispiel ...


----------



## hdro player (15. Dezember 2011)

> Headstart:
> Kein Fehler aber eine Unverschämtheit am 15.12 nur bis zum 7.12 Leute rein zulassen.




Tja, ich habe auch am 7.12.11 den code eingegeben. Aber wieso beschweren das ich noch nicht rein darf? 

Hätte doch vorher vorbestellen können!(War ja schom länger bekannt wie der Headstart abläuft)


----------



## Elbarista (15. Dezember 2011)

Konstatin schrieb:


> Liebes Buffed Team,
> 
> ich habe großen Respekt und eine Relativ hohe Meinung von eurer New´s Seite so wie auch der Zeitschrift. Allerdings stellt sich langsam die Frage ob ihr nur schön redet und nicht über Tatsachen Berichtet wie Beispiel von vor ca 40 Minuten.
> Bioware SWTOR:
> ...



1. Der Beitrag ist im falschen Forum.

2. Der Support dürfte derzeit einfach überlastet sein. Wahrscheinlich melden sich dort momentan viele heulende Leute, weil dieses und jenes nicht funktioniert. Oftmals liegen die Probleme aber bei einem selbst. Wie man wohl in den letzten Tagen feststellen konnte, haben sich die meisten Leute bzgl. des Headstarts und des Spiels im Vorfeld nur unzulänglich informiert. 

3. Treten Bugs auf, sind hierfür die Entwickler die richtigen Ansprechpartner. Wenn dieser Fehler bei Dir vorkommt, muss er nicht zwangsläufig bei den anderen Spielern auftreten. 

4. Ja, genau, eine Unverschämtheit. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob man wirklich so schwer von Begriff sein kann. Es hieß immer, dass man bei einer Vorbestellung *bis zu 5 Tage früher* spielen kann, abhängig vom Eingabezeitpunkt des Pre-Order-Codes. Nirgendwo, aber auch wirklich nirgendwo wurden *mindestens 5 Tage* zugesichert. Wie kann man das nur total falsch interpretieren? Der gesunde Menschenverstand, sofern dieser vorhanden ist, müßte zwangsläufig zu der Erkenntnis führen, dass die letzten Vorbesteller (die Dezember-Vorbesteller) mit weniger als 5 Tagen rechnen können. 

5. Ich verteidige hier weder Bioware noch die buffed-Redaktion. Allerdings finde ich die von Dir vorgebrachten Argumente schwach, haltlos und unangebracht. Hin und wieder tut es ganz gut, sich in Geduld zu üben.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2011)

Das übliche geflame zu jedem Start eines MMORPGs. Es wird immer Menschen geben, die sich auf irgendeine Art und Weise benachteiligt fühlen, auch wenn die Mehrheit zufrieden ist.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (16. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja...buffed sollte news über jeden bug usw aus jeden Spiel machen damit wir ganz viele uninteressante Infos haben...

News: Zam kann Quest X/Y nicht beenden, Bioware Unfähig?
News: 20 Minute Warteschlange, das Ende für Old Republic?

Hmm tut mir leid...das ganze ist so langweilig mir fällt nicht mal ein was für langwielige News man noch schreiben könnte...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (16. Dezember 2011)

WoW hat seit 4.3 auch einen Game-Over-Bug. Muss ein neues Feature sein.


----------



## Ferox21 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde diese ganze Aufregung in den offiziellen Foren von SW TOR auch übertrieben. Es sollte heute wohl offiziell mit dem Headstart losgehen und man hat schon zwei Tage vorher angefangen Leute einzuladen. Ich selber habe auch erst am 14.12 vorbestellt, weswegen ich erst in der letzten Welle mit dabei sein werde. Ich finde das aber auch nicht so schlimm. Wer sich eben früh registriert hat, der ist halt schon drin. Aber da jetzt eh nur noch die letzte Woche fehlt rechne ich mal ganz stark damit, dass ab morgen Abend alle Vorbesteller rein können.

Einzig aktuell schein Bioware/EA etwas überlastet zu sein. Ich habe mein Konto am 13. angelegt, konnte auch den Vorbestellercode ohne Probleme einlösen, ich kann auch Foreneinstellungen vornehmen, aber noch nicht selber im offiziellen Forum posten. Ich habe zwar schon ein Ticket geschrieben, aber die haben aktuell sicher wichtigeres zu tun - und so dringen ist das ja nicht für mich...


----------



## Klos1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Ich hab im August registriert und kann seit gestern zocken. Und es macht Laune. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Wie sollen sie denn Fehler ankreiden wenn das Spiel erst seit heute draußen ist?


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2011)

Manche Leute regen sich auch auf wenn sie keine Fliege in der Suppe finden.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Dezember 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Manche Leute regen sich auch auf wenn sie keine Fliege in der Suppe finden.



ist das wirklich ein wunder. so sind wir deutschen....

obwohl ich glaube, langsam müsste es wohl auf die gesamte menschheit zu treffen. meckern, meckern... meckern.


----------



## Maladin (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe den Beitrag mal aus dem Forum zu SW TOR Forum in das Meinungsforum von buffed.de geschoben.

Bleibt freundlich und konstruktiv - wer Anregungen, Fragen oder Hasenwitze hat, der schreibe mir eine Nachricht.

Viel Spaß noch

/wink maladin


----------



## mmonsta (16. Dezember 2011)

also das hier swtor gehyped wird ohne ende find ich auch bissel seltsam kannte das eig nur von wow xD......es is eig keine objektive meinung hier vorhanden, wenn doch hab ich sie übersehn.
grade wenn sone macken wie "gameover bug" vorhanden sind finde ich das durchaus eine erwähnung wert, vom fehlenden AA mal abgesehn (welches sich ja inner .ini einschalten lässt aber wohl nich ohne grafikbugs, ja ihr habt ne news drüber).
wirklich schwach das das bei der engine nich in den release geschafft hat.

also mir hat das game inner beta ja auch gefallen und es hat schon was nettes an sich aber grade wenn man sich son paar vorläufige reviews anguckt deckt sich das auch mit meiner meinung (vllt 2-3 monate fun wenn nich in der zeit noch was nachgereicht wird. es sei denn man is hardcore SW fan  ).

aber naja gibt glaub eh keine grossen, unabhängigen plattformen mehr....glaub selbst ign und co lässt sich fürn paar sachen bezahlen.

ps.
die "rechtschreib/grammatikflames" hier sind mal mehr als peinlich.....


----------



## Tikume (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde die Erlebnisse des Threaderstellers in die Kathegorie "Einzelschicksal" einordnen.


----------



## Scark (16. Dezember 2011)

Mit Strg + U kann man das Interface zurücksetzen. Das behebt so gut wie alle Probleme mit Gefährten, die nicht reagieren usw.!

/stuck hilft, wenn man feststeckt

und damit kann man quasi fast alle bestehenden Probleme einfach lösen.


----------



## Zuhlina (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Berichterstattung von buffed zu SWTOR auch etwas euphemistisch, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. 
Aber gerade das Bild Journal sozusagen als Vorbild zu fordern oO BITTE, BITTE NICHT!  
Wenn es mal soweit ist, dann gehe ich sicher nicht mehr auf buffed.de!

Wie gesagt ich geb dir recht Konstantin, dass die Darstellung hier derzeit sehr einseitig ist, aber die Vorwürfe an SWTOR selber find ich etwas zu Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## wolow (16. Dezember 2011)

Konstatin schrieb:


> Es ist der Headstart und somit eine ein geplante menge an Spielern.



Ich weiss nicht was Du immer von Headstart erzählst. Zur Zeit läuft nur der Sonderspielzugang für Frühbesteller. Headstart ist am 20.12.2011.


----------



## Gimlor (16. Dezember 2011)

Konstatin schrieb:


> Liebes Buffed Team,
> 
> ich habe großen Respekt und eine Relativ hohe Meinung von eurer New´s Seite so wie auch der Zeitschrift. Allerdings stellt sich langsam die Frage ob ihr nur schön redet und nicht über Tatsachen Berichtet wie Beispiel von vor ca 40 Minuten.
> Bioware SWTOR:
> ...



Schlimmer noch. Die Leute, die nicht vorbestellt haben, kommen erst am 20.12. rein. Alle auf einmal. Ich werde da nicht im Startgebiet herumlungern.

Und überhaupt, wieso kommt das neue Buffed-Magazin erst am 21.12., ich hab mein Abo doch schon letztes Jahr geholt.

Mal ernst: die beschriebenen Probleme klingen nicht grad nach: böses BW. Hättest mal ein Ticket zu den Release vom WotLK oder Cata schreiben sollen. Und da war Blizz schon Jahre im Geschäft. Oder geh mal zu HdRO, da hab ich glatt drei Tage gewartet, ohne dass irgendwas anstand. Einfach ein wenig tolerabler werden, sonst wirst wohl nie ein Online-Spiel finden...

P.S.: Die Medien sind frei.


----------



## Norjena (16. Dezember 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> - Hab mitgekriegt die Möglichkeit in die Warteschlange zu kommen wird nichtmal angesagt? Das ist schon grenzwertig :'D



Ich vermute das hat damit zu tun das Leute nicht "Serverhoppen" wenn auf einem grad ne kleine oder gar keine Warteschleife ist, die leereren Server sind immerhin für die nächsten Spieler da. Wie in jedem MMO werden auch in SWTOR wieder viele aufhören, und die Server etwas leerer sein. Auch wenn ich erstaunt bin das hier so gut wie keine "SWTOR der MMO Flopp, WoW Killer selfpwnd" usw Posts zu lesen sind. Wenn das so weitergeht mach ich mir echt Sorgen das meine Warteschleife noch lange bleibt xD.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem bei solchen Vorwürfen gegen Spiele-Hersteller und uns ist, dass sie objektiv nur schwer zu belegen sind. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Threadersteller tatsächlich Ärger mit dem Spiel und dem Support hatte. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass andere Spieler Probleme mit dem Spiel oder dem Support haben. Die können aus der subjektiven Sicht des Einzelnen sicher extrem nervig sein.

Nun spielen vom buffed-Team alle und zusätzlich noch andere Redakteure unseres Verlags sowie eine zweistellige Anzahl von freien Mitarbeitern intensiv SWTOR, um neue Inhalte zu produzieren. Dabei sind die genannten Probleme nicht aufgetreten. Hätten wir sie gehabt, hätten wir nachgehakt. Dass auch wir je nach Server mal in der Warteschlange hängen, ist noch kein Anlass für einen "Skandalbericht". Wenn es nach dem Release nicht besser wird, sieht das anders aus.


----------

